
Lucy McHugh: How a Facebook Password Trapped a Killer - blowski
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-hampshire-48994913
======
Nextgrid
Glad to see justice being served but how they arrived at this outcome seems
questionable.

The evidence used to prove his involvement in the crime ended up being
discovered after looking through mobile carrier’s logs. The Facebook account
(to which they ended up getting access) didn’t actually contain any evidence.

It seems like the main problem here was the 96-hour delay during which they
can hold a suspect. They used the RIPA law to work around that and put him in
jail while the main case was being built.

While it’s good that it worked out this time, I feel like that law is still
open for misuse and better options are needed (that 96-hour delay should be
extendable if the suspected crime is serious enough).

This almost reads like a propaganda piece in favour of a really bad anti-
privacy law. It’s even got the “think of the children” argument.

